# CSTimer+ won't save my 3x3 session.



## cuberbutnotacuber (Apr 14, 2021)

I've downloaded csTimer+ and it's great for the most part, but for some reason it doesn't save my session stats. I have to use a month old text file everytime I open up csTimer now. Any suggestions?


----------

